# How to prepare Beef heart



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I went to the grocer today and got like a pound and a half of beef heart. There is a lot of fat on it but theres a heck of a lot more meat. SO how shoul dI do this? I know Im supposed to but it up. CUbes or whatever. But thats a lot fo time. Am I supposed to cut all of it? DO half and then freeze the other half. Is it bad to freeze and unfreeze and back and forth. When I cut up the little pieces how big shoul they be? By guy is only 3". And when I cut it up do I keep it seperated somehow? sran wrap? Just let me know what you guys do. Thanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont really use it much any more, but when I did I would cut it into strips instead of cubes, they seemed to like it more. I would freeze it and then thaw what I would feed in a cup of warm water.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I froze mine in rolled wax paper. I put some on the paper and rolled it, added more, rolled it again and so on. I store this in big freezer bag.When I want some , I unroll the wax paper and pull a chunk out and return the rest to the freezer.I thaw the frozen piece and feed.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

check out the tutorial i have in the tutorial section, it gives you easy step by step instructions :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

HERE THE LINK FOR THE RECIPE


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> check out the tutorial i have in the tutorial section, it gives you easy step by step instructions :smile:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

simple really, cutoff all of the fat, then just cut it up into peices as big or small as you want just kinda figure how much each of them eat. Like if they are bigger p's then cut medium sized chunks then drop it in the remainder you put into bags and put it in the freezer. just put it in the fridge the day before to thaw when you need some food. hope this helps.


----------

